# Southern Cross



## manistee (Jan 15, 2008)

Any engineroom crew from the first four voyages. Would like to hear from you
Richard (Dick) Cooper


----------



## GWB (Jul 11, 2007)

I joined her a lot later, and was led to believe Bill the store keeper was on her from day one, is this correct. Just met up with a lady who's uncle was the Chief Engineer, and was finally Engineering Super with SSA. She was a great ship and very easy to run down below. I did 10 trips on the plates before going to cargo ships, where cargo was harder to broach.


----------



## lostoverseas (Jun 18, 2011)

Iam looking for a Tommy or Thomas Lyall from Scotland born in 1936 worked on the Southern Cross and Queen Elizabeth around 1959 ish 

Did you know him 

Can you help ?


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings *LOS* and welcome to *SN*. Bon voyage.


----------



## sjkiwi1963 (Oct 2, 2011)

i am looking for any crew members who were on her in 1962. from southampton to nz


----------



## manistee (Jan 15, 2008)

GWB said:


> I joined her a lot later, and was led to believe Bill the store keeper was on her from day one, is this correct. Just met up with a lady who's uncle was the Chief Engineer, and was finally Engineering Super with SSA. She was a great ship and very easy to run down below. I did 10 trips on the plates before going to cargo ships, where cargo was harder to broach.


Yes I think the engineroom storekeeper was named Bill. The second engineer was mr Waite. I think he was from N/S Shields. Happy Ship.


----------



## Tom Inglis (May 3, 2007)

Did any of you guys involved in this thread know of a second mate on Southern Cross [or other Shaw Savill ship ] by the name of George Stewart. He came from Armadale, near Bathgate in Scotland. Went to college with me in Glasgow Tech in 1956 and was best man at my wedding 1965.

Tom Inglis


----------



## Norman Best (Oct 4, 2005)

manistee said:


> Yes I think the engineroom storekeeper was named Bill. The second engineer was mr Waite. I think he was from N/S Shields. Happy Ship.


Hi Manistee, Sailed with Willy Waite when he was Chief on the Iberic for 3 trips, a good chief one of the old fashioned types but a fair man,sadley passed away a few years back. All best Norman (Trunch).


----------

